# mosquito larvae



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

i was looking in my shrimp tank and i saw some mosquito larvae what should i do? Are they harmful to the shrimp? I must have seen at least 10 of them just taking a quick glance probably more


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

You need more water movement in the tank and quickly remove them. They are not harmful to fish/shrimp but are harmful to you and your home. I had a dirty tank sitting with no water movement and mosquitos laid their little babies in there. I kept procrastinating from removing them and those things quickly turned into mosquitos. Now, my house has a bunch of mosquitos flying around downstairs. I try to swat them as much as I can, whenever I see them. I also quickly dumped out the dirty tank/water outside, where the larvae will die. 
Ah... such a bad mistake. Once you see mosquito larvae, remove it ASAP!

Now, excuse me while I go scratch my chest, legs and arms.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I am sorry, I can't answer your question, but that would make me crazy! I think they are just awful. I had a little cute underwater vase thing going on, with dwarf hairgrass and flame moss..on my indoor porch a few weeks back. I tore it down because of darn mosquito larvae. Hope you get your answer.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

I forgot to mention, you can fix this by adding a small fish in there. If you have endlers or guppies, they can quickly solve that problem for you. You can also scoop them out with a fish net, mosquito larvae tend to hang around the surface. However, you must do it quickly, they WILL move away from the surface if they sense danger. Dispose of them by feeding them to fish or squishing them. Do NOT let them turn into mosquitos. Trust me :-( I speak from experience.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well i moved my filter up so now there is more circulation up at the top, it wasnt even moving b4. But i think i was sleepy that day because i keep checking for them and i cant find them anywhere even b4 i moved the filter i checked...


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i say borrow a fish from one of your fish tanks (if you have those lol) and let him enjoy the larvae buffet


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

resowner92 said:


> well i moved my filter up so now there is more circulation up at the top, it wasnt even moving b4. But i think i was sleepy that day because i keep checking for them and *i cant find them anywhere even b4 i moved the filter i checked*...


Buy some mosquito repellent.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

epicfish said:


> Buy some mosquito repellent.


Agreed, you may be too late.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

chris127 said:


> i say borrow a fish from one of your fish tanks (if you have those lol) and let him enjoy the larvae buffet


have no fish just shrimp, turtles, and snails



epicfish said:


> Buy some mosquito repellent.





Ebichua said:


> Agreed, you may be too late.


lol i havent even seen any either maybe the turtles ate them all, i did feed them a cricket that my mom was screaming about


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well just took a peek and saw one  was hoping i was just seeing things. i guess ill get some ember tetras


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

You have about a week before those things turn into mosquitos. Act fast, VERY fast. If you can, get a screen cover over your tank (if it doesn't have a cover already). Don't let those pests get out and into your house. 

And the shrimp tank houses turtles with them?  How else would turtles get the larvae? Unless you mean the turtles might have eaten the adult mosquitos. Which is unlikely, because they rarely go near water unless they're trying to breed.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

no the turtles r not with the shrimp just saying lol


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

IME putting any fish into a shrimp tank that is big enough to prey upon mosquito larvae will also prey upon baby shrimp.

Tommy


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Guppies would make short work of mosquito larve. Especially female guppies. Down here in L.A. you can go to vector control for free mosquito (Gambusia?) fish. Try that in your area.......


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

LS6 Tommy said:


> IME putting any fish into a shrimp tank that is big enough to prey upon mosquito larvae will also prey upon baby shrimp.
> 
> Tommy


well i actually have no babies just 5 crs



EdTheEdge said:


> Guppies would make short work of mosquito larve. Especially female guppies. Down here in L.A. you can go to vector control for free mosquito (Gambusia?) fish. Try that in your area.......


actually i know a place close to me that sells 10 guppies/or sometimes endlers for $1 im just wondering about the shrimp i would put them with my rcs but they have hard water and i wouldnt want to stress them


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Those are feeder guppies, not endlers. They work just as well and cheap too.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

i got an endler once...


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/56050-what-type-endler.html


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

I noticed my endlers are too small to eat the larger mosquito larva but the endlers will eat the smaller ones just fine. All my other fish also like mosquito larva too. That includes platies, guppies, porkchop rasboras, white clouds, zebra danios.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

The fish you bought are indeed "mutts". Wild guppies look like that, hybrid endler x guppy look like that too. I've seen it way too many times where people classify feeder guppies (wild guppies) as endlers.


----------

